# Protector bocina con 2 diodos zener



## djmartin86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Amigos !!!!!!!, estuve viendo y muchos explican para utilizar como proteccion de bocinas o tweters  2 diodos zener en antiparalelo , justamente en paralelo al driver o en cuyo caso al tweter .
Mi pregunta primera es: ¿ademas de colocar los 2 zener , se necesitaria tambien una resistencia  ? y si fuese asi  de cuanto? porque sino generariamos un corto eléctrico  . y los zener tienen que ser de una tension maxima para darle el pico de encendido de la rama protectora . de cuanto? .... me gustaria saber si funciona realmente bien y si muchos lo armaron .
Saludos cordiales .
Martin


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 11, 2011)

Esa idea de quemar zener* para proteger un sistema de audio: no me convence. Prefiero un fusible que no introducira distorsion al sistema o un convertidor I-V para una proteccion de mayor calidad y performance.

* Prefiero usar este circuito quemador profesional:






*Quemador de PIC, EEPROM y otros integrados*


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 11, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Esa idea de quemar zener* para proteger un sistema de audio: no me convence. Prefiero un fusible que no introducira distorsion al sistema o un convertidor I-V para una proteccion de mayor calidad y performance.
> 
> * Prefiero usar este circuito quemador profesional:
> 
> ...



Conozco a algunos cuantos que usarían ese "quemador"


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Feb 11, 2011)

me maté de la risa con ese quemador de integrados

...y pa' peor, te aseguro que algún neófito lo tratará de probar...

ta bueno... 

Por otro lado djmartin86, los zeners no se quemarán tan fácil si entre ambos le instalas una R de 100 ohms por 1/2 watt, y menos existirá un corto circuito con los zeners... solo actuarán como "recortadores" de transientes. Verás, el pulso al sobrepasar la tensión zener hará que entre en conducción. Si por el zener circulara mucha corriente, se quemarán por avalancha, por ello una R=100 ohms limita la corriente y acumula la diferencia de potencial excedente.

Vp=Vz+Vr+0,7v

Donde Vp es el V de la transiente; Vz el V del zener; Vr el de la resistencia y 0,7 es la caída de tensión sobre el diodo zener que fue polarizado directamente. Mientras las transientes no superen, al menos, el Vz + 0,7v este sistema de protección no entrará en conducción... y si lo hace, la R debiera de poder ayudarles a aguantar el flujo de corriente.

Si preguntas de donde calculé ese valor de la R...   tarea para la casa... 

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 11, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> . . . Por otro lado djmartin86, los zeners no se quemarán tan fácil si entre ambos le instalas una R de 100 ohms por 1/2 watt, y menos existirá un corto circuito con los zeners... solo actuarán como "recortadores" de transientes . . .



Y la explicacion de Datagenius se traduce en: _*Distorcion del sonido reproducido*_.
Ademas la red no garantiza que el parlante, o el amplificador esten protegidos por un exceso de corriente.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 11, 2011)

Coincido con Mandrake, ese tipo de protecciones no son de las mejores, asi como el uso de lamparas en los filtros, lo mejor en este caso, un cross activo, y un filtro que evite que pasen mas de los 20KHz, y el uso racional de la potencia.


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 12, 2011)

pero no comprendi de cuanto volts tiene que ser el zener ...


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Feb 12, 2011)

bueno... a los muchahos no les gustó ese tipo de protección...

Yo lo usé una vez hace tiempo para proteger unos tweter piezo eléctricos de 150w que los empleaba con un amplificador de 30w con un STA... La cosa es que a pesar de contar con cross de 100w, los tweters se me derretían con el uso y se terminaban quemando 

En ese tiempo (año 90) no obtuve mucha ayuda y en una revista de electrónica (por supuesto no recuerdo el tomo...  ) para el diseño de un amplificador mas potente que el mio (sobre 250w) se recomendaban usar en paralelo al parlante (directamente) un dispositivo supresor de transientes (o como dice mandrake: Distorsión del sonido reproducido) o un circuito como el de 2 zeners anti paralelo mas una R adicional en serie con ellos de bajo valor.

Tampoco supe el valor de los mismos por que para calcularlos daban una de esas fórmulas para científicos de la nasa . Por ende deduje 2 cosas de principiante: 1º pensé que el peek mas alto estaría limitado por la fuente de alimentación 
2º se me ocurrió usar mi "humilde" osciloscopio en uno de los parlantes, darle todo el volumen al amplificador y medir... fue asombroso e interesante ver los niveles que se notaban en el tweter "en momentos" por encima de la tensión de alimentación (creo que 30v)

Por ello me basé en las condiciones mas básicas, pero no recuerdo que valor usé en ese momento... a lo mejor, leyendo este link puedas entender más http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificadores/potencia/Potencia.html

Que te vaya bien...


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fue  buena la de osciloscopio ..... igual me parece que los diodos no van en anti paralelo ... creo que van en serie  o sea uno en inversa y el otro en directa en serie con la resistencia limitadora .
Cuando esta en semiciclo nnegativo se pone en inversa el diodio que antes estaban en directa y y se pone en directa el diodo que estaba anteriormente en inverso ... como decian arriba ,,,,
La tension total seria .... la VR+VD(DIRECTA)+VI(INVERSA) ....
yo quiero formula


----------



## rojjo (Feb 12, 2011)

aquí les dejo una liga con una protección que nos específica para audio, se trata de un polyswitch el cual funciona como un fusible reseteable.

la finalidad es tener una opción para cuestiones de protección en bocinas.

http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/Presentations/S15L_LVR090116-2.pdf

espero y puedan revisarlo y opinar si es funcional para cuestiones de audio y en su defecto comentar el por que no lo es.

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

djmartin86 dijo:


> pero no comprendi de cuanto volts tiene que ser el zener ...



Segun tengo entendido el voltaje de los diodos debe ser un porcentaje menor al voltaje maximo que soporta el driver. no recuerdo donde lo lei pero decia algo como que cerca de un 10-12% menos.
Espero te sirva


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 13, 2011)

Gracias!!!!!! voy a intentar de medir de alguna manera  y ahora miro el circuito !!!!
aguante el AUDIOOOOO!!!

y como lo resetias? .... por lo que entiendo es solo 1 componente ....  con 2 patas .... y como aplicas el reset?


----------



## rojjo (Feb 13, 2011)

una vez que se reestablecen las condiones de corriente y temperatura, se reestablece solo

saludos


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 13, 2011)

Se conseguirá en las casas de electrónica? ....

sigo manteniendo que los 2 diodos van en serie y no en anti paralelo porque si estarian en paralelo se acoplaria la R limitadora sobre el tweter o driver todo el tiempo  cerrando circuito por que 1 de los 2 diodos quedaria en directa.
Saludos


----------



## rojjo (Feb 13, 2011)

ese es el principal problema,
se que algunos se pueden conseguir aquí

www.newark.com

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2011)

Quizás te sea de ayuda el sistema que usa la Peavey en sus bafles. SoundGuard.
El PolySwitch tiene por Número "RXE030" y ahora se le puede encontrar como "RXEF030" y código de la lámpara en google da sus características.

Prueba y nos cuentas

Saludos!


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Feb 13, 2011)

tienes razón, no es anti paralelo... están en serie y opuestos:






Este sistema se coloca justo en los terminales del parlante a proteger (+) y (-) y no en la salida del amplificador, tampoco se usa en serie con la salida del amplificador. Tu osciloscopio te ayudará en parte...

Saludos.


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 13, 2011)

Claro!!!! ese seria el circuito de conección  .... no tengo osciloscopio .. estoy pensando en comprar uno pronto ... algo usadito , alguien sabe alguna marca copada y modelo ... algo mas bien basico


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Que opinan de la proteccion a base de lamparas? tengo unas EON1500 que trae dos en serie al Driver


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Lo de las lamparas ami nunca me gusto mucho , me parece como medio cabeza que desde el interior de la caja se ilumine desde adentro ...
Cuando comenzaba a incursionar con el tema del sonido , habia sido invitado a un mega baile  ... y de repente me asuste !!! porque pense que se estaban prendiendo fuego las cajas .. y no!!!! era luz desde su interior . Con el tiempo entendi para que servia esta proteccion .
Esta buena desde el punto de vista diseño es un divisor resistivo repartis la tension de tal manera de liberar al driver para no sobre pasar la bobina .... 
pero para mi tiene 2 puntos encontra . 
Primero la estetica ! , queda feo que se encienda una luz desde el interior de tus cajas .. como muy cabeza!.
Segundo : si se quema tenes que meter la mano adentro del tubo de sintonia y cambiarla  ... es medio molesto ! ...
Por eso la proteccion del zener me parece muy copada ...  me parece que lo voy a armar en el workbench !!!! y ver que pasa ...
Salud

y me olvidate ... tenes que tener a mano siempre un repuesto para cambiar!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

La verdad que no vi que las lamparas que tiene adentro el jbl se iluminen, son picos muy rapidos como para que el filamento se encienda, salvo que le des a mas no poder, hay cajas Peavey, yamaha que lo usan . y creo haber visto lo mismo en monitores DAS y NEXO.


----------

